# Rifle Dipping



## rolltidefan (Jun 2, 2009)

I have an old Ruger .270 that I bought back in 1985 and it has some good ol' wear and rust. This is still a wonderful gun for me and I call her Ol' Faithful because she knows that she has laid a many a deer on the ground.

Anyway, there is a company in Columbus, GA that does dipping of rifles that gives it a camo look. I saw them at the Buckarama last year and lost their card. Does anyone know the name of the business and their phone number?

Thanks


----------



## aka rotten (Jun 2, 2009)

Duracoat,4832 Hamilton rd,COLUMBUS,GA.706-321.1222


----------



## duckdawgdixie (Jun 2, 2009)

http://www.howieshues.com/
check out this guy hes a close friend of mine and he does some awsome work


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jun 3, 2009)

I can't tell you the name, but I've seen some neat stuff dipped including guns, turtle shells, antlers, and wingbone turkey calls...  The possibilities are endless  Personally I think it's rewarding to sand it down and camo it yourself... makes it "Unique".


----------



## Cajunjeep (Jun 3, 2009)

aka rotten said:


> Duracoat,4832 Hamilton rd,COLUMBUS,GA.706-321.1222




I used them at least 6 years ago.  Great job on my 870 and it still looks new to this day.


----------



## Cajunjeep (Jun 3, 2009)

They can also do other colors/patterns.  My buddy had them do a rifle in "blued" color that had some rust.  Looks like it came from factory.


----------



## mike bell (Jun 3, 2009)

Chad gets all our work,  www.camoyourgun.com


----------



## treemanjohn (Jun 4, 2009)

A nice gun deserves better. Have it hardchromed in black


----------



## mike bell (Jun 5, 2009)

black hard chromed?  he said it was an old ruger......he needs to cover it up so nobody can tell what it is


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 5, 2009)

rolltidefan said:


> I have an old Ruger .270 that I bought back in 1985 and it has some good ol' wear and rust. This is still a wonderful gun for me and I call her Ol' Faithful because she knows that she has laid a many a deer on the ground.
> 
> Anyway, there is a company in Columbus, GA that does dipping of rifles that gives it a camo look. I saw them at the Buckarama last year and lost their card. Does anyone know the name of the business and their phone number?
> 
> Thanks



not sure if you are talking about http://www.finalskinz.com/  Blondie 4 browning works with them. 
Or if you are interested in having it duracoated My buddys Killitgrillit and passthru24 are doing that in Franklin up the road from you. Seen some guns they did and they look great!


----------



## Classicguns (Jun 10, 2009)

patterntek . com they do it too


----------

